# Cockapoo following me



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

My Pushca is so affectionate but she follows me everywhere...even the toilet. Is this normal or should I discourage her? My partner thinks I'm the problem as me and the woof do everything together and I hate leaving her...getting to the gym makes me anxious. I try to leave her for a few hours daily but she is so excited to see me I feel so guilty.
Please help


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is exactly the same that I am thinking of re-naming her Shadow!! My trainer said that I am building on her anxieties by not leaving her because I worried about her crying so I started to leave her for a few minutes at a time and built on this. I leave the radio on and give her a kong filled with frozen yoghurt, treats, apple, peanut butter etc. I also make sure she has plenty of toys. She still cries a little bit when I leave as have stood at the kitchen window to listen to her but it doesn't last long. The trainer also said when I come in I should ignore her for a minute or two so that me returning is not a big deal. It is hard but it does get easier and it is for her own good as well as yours. Good luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Both of mine follow me around bath. toilet.... I think they are asleep and when I move they move, left with kongs when I go out, although conscious of how long i go out and leave them for. Just loyal and affectionate ... thats my rational


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm no expert on dog behaviour, but my instinct is that maybe there is a difference between a dog who wants to be with you and follows you around but is also secure and balanced and one who has a dependency or anxiety problem. Dylan follows me around a lot, even to the loo, and I'm quite happy with that, because he makes no fuss when I leave the house and seems to be pretty chilled when I get back. Generally I only leave him for a couple of hours, (apart from when we're on holiday when my daughter leaves him alone a lot while she works). He also often doesn't bother to follow us upstairs in the evening, preferring to lie on the cool floor downstairs. I think that he seems really secure and confident. When I leave him I usually give him a bone and then he knows that I'm going out and doesn't even bother to follow me to the door. It worked for me to establish a routine and get him used to me going out for a short time and coming back, but I'm lucky in that I'm with him most of the time. I think it's much harder if you have to leave them a lot, if you work, because then they may be more anxious.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mine do that, but its anoyinbg if i come in at night and they falow me to the bathroom as Echo's tail thumps the bath and wakes everyone up. not good lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

agree with Karen .. loyal and affectionate cockapoos... and a little nosey to see where you are going...

Oakley follows most, but the girls aren't far behind ... I have been sitting on the loo with all three trying to cuddle up to me and jump on my knees, such a good look in my opinion.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was just thinking only today, if anyone elses cockapoo follows them around the house.

Millie follows me back and forth, up and down the stairs when I'm in tidying mode. She'll settle and doze in the same room as me, but as soon as I wander off, she's up and following me.

However, when I'm working and have to close her out of the beauty room, she knows not to make a fuss and will wait patiently. Yet when I'm in the rest of the house, she'll hardly let me out of her sight 

When I go out I always say good bye and that I'll be 'back soon'. That way she stops trying to follow me out the door. I have no idea if she cries, but when I return she runs down the stairs thrilled to see me. I presume that because she's taken herself upstairs to her bed (which is on the landing) that she must be ok.

I was hoping she'd grow out of following me round, but I guess from the other posts this is not the case. Good job I like be company.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie is the same .... follows me, more than the rest of the family, everywhere (I'm afraid I do close the loo door but when I come out she is lying there waiting for me). I have read before on the forum that they are "velcro dogs". When I go out she waits on the window-sill for me, although she doesn't seem troubled when I go. If I am out and my boys are in, she still waits there for me.

Are all dogs like this or is it cockapoos more than other breeds?? Maisie is my first dog.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I remember posting once about Rosie's tendency to follow me around and about how maybe this was the first cockapoo breed characteristic. Enneirda (where are you, Enneirda? I miss your wise words and lovely photos!) posted back to say that it is a recognised characteristic in both cockers and poodles, so despite being a cross-breed, it's pretty guaranteed!

Rosie isn't allowed upstairs and when I go up to do something she sits at the bottom of the stairs, looking eagerly up, until I come back. I don't know if it's them or us that have the separation anxiety thought, because I spend very little time upstairs since getting Rosie!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha must be a cockapoo thing,kenya follows me everywhere and kd follos my teenage daughter hayley everyhere,although they love everyone they do seem to have a firm favourite in the family.One of kenyas sons follows his mum to the toilet too!xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter follows me to the loo ........ but doesn't come in just barks at me to say hurry up woman!!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp follows me everywhere - upstairs, outside, to the loo, altho I shut the door, he waits outside !
Rascal will follow me if no one else is at home, unless he decides he can't be bothered, when he'll lie in the hall ( central ) and keep one eye posted on comings and goings 
They are both good when left home alone ( well maybe they eat any evidence ) lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty always used to follow me everywhere but over the last couple of months is less bothered as in my flat as long as she can see the front door she knows i haven't gone anywhere without her!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

As I type this reply my two little shadows are lying by my feet, asleep with one eye open just in case I go somewhere without them.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, Betty is my shadow too.  Have often tripped over her as she has literally got right under my feet.

When I am in the house, she is constantly with me, the loo, having a bath etc... frustrating really as she won't even spend much time in the garden on her own, however, when I go out she has the run of the house and she is as good as gold, sleeping on the bed. 

In fact the main problem I have with Betty is that if I am in the house, she will not be left on her own. If I have a visitor it is even worse, she barks constantly if she is in the garden or another room.

There are times when a doggy is not called for but Betty doesn't see that point of view. Was thinking of getting someone in to train her.


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Hilarious! Dolly follows me everywhere too. My dog trainer said it was my fault though, that I stroke her and talk to her all the time so she feels that she needs to be with me. Good to know it is a character trait though (will mention that to the dog lady when I see her!). The problem is every time I look at Dolly I want to cuddle her because she is just such a cute teddy! I have been told to stop this as it may make her more anxious, but sod that, I love cuddles and like having her with me all the time 
She has no problem being left on her own though, just sits at the window and waits for me to come home!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dolly Parton said:


> Hilarious! Dolly follows me everywhere too. My dog trainer said it was my fault though, that I stroke her and talk to her all the time so she feels that she needs to be with me. Good to know it is a character trait though (will mention that to the dog lady when I see her!). The problem is every time I look at Dolly I want to cuddle her because she is just such a cute teddy! I have been told to stop this as it may make her more anxious, but sod that, I love cuddles and like having her with me all the time
> She has no problem being left on her own though, just sits at the window and waits for me to come home!


I think that dogs thrive on love and affection, just like humans. My instinct is that a dog who is greatly loved will be more confident and secure and less prone to anxiety.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is possible to over touch and talk to your dog. like half the problem with dog and seperation is that in the minits leading up to the owner leaving the dog recognizes you coat going on you brushing your hair or getting your keys, which is fine, but then the owners says "im just popping out il be back soon, aww its ok il be home soon go lie down mummy will see you latter etc" and the owners tone starts to panic the dog thinking oh no what happening you leaving why leave, why can i come. 


it is a natural human reaction to cuddle a worried chiled as it is comferting, but with dogs they pick on on your tesnion or upset about the situation and the phisical contact can make things worse. 

so many people at class need to be told to stop talking to or touching their dog as they behave so much better when the owners are doing what they are told lol (its not dog training its people training lol )


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Couldn't have a pup more loved and shown affection than Beau as we absolutely adore her but she still is a little anxious and mainly because she feels she is being left out! You are definitely right about people being trained and not the dog Kendal


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter follows me everywhere around the house and garden- I love that about him.


----------

